# Panga



## Monty (Jan 10, 2018)

Hi all. Anyone have any experiences with a Panga boat. I'm in-between boats and thinking about a Panga. At least one Florida company that makes a "Panga Style boat charge $$$$$. Its nice but way over prices. Allmand boats imports them and due to shipping costs wants the buyer to purchase 6 at a time. Their prices are good. The 21 ft. boat below is $6999 for a basic no frills version (maybe, depends on how the web site data is). But I think a fully set up model could be built (trailer, motor, electronics, etc) for less than $25k. And that would be putting good quality stuff on it. Hopefully it would be a boat for the flats and limited offshore. Anyone have an experiences or interested yourself?


----------



## Pro wader (Mar 26, 2018)

Following. Im a big fan of the panga after fishing in Belize


----------



## anzuelo (Feb 28, 2017)

Saw Pangas used for commercial fishing down in Chile. I was amazed at how big a load they were hauling with such a small engine. They had 25 footers with 70 hp engines. Here in the US, most 25 ft. boats are running 200+ horsepower.


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

Imersa pangas in south Florida are shipped in from mexico. His supplier was supposed to grab a 16’ for me from Mexico next month but idk if that will change bc of the virus.


----------



## Monty (Jan 10, 2018)

Thanks all. Travis, if yo would please, let me knw if it works out. I saw that company and apparently Mexico makes a well built boat.


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

Will do!


----------



## Monty (Jan 10, 2018)

Craigslist boat shopping. Finding some incrediable deals. One is a Ranger Bay Boat 2018 model that is selling for $30K and a new model would cost about $52K. Another is a Sea Hunt 210 selling for $29K and a new one would be $55 -60K. A 2014 model of the Sea Hunt is offered on Boat Trader for $34k. One small issue -- no phone number and no replies to email. Wow, smells kind of fishy around here. If this isn't scam city, I don't know what is.


----------

